# starting a warriors of chaos army



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

I am new to FB and start with a WoC army and was hoping that someone could give me a basic army list. I am looking for a build that is small (1000 points) and one that I can expand. LOL basically I i just dont want to buy and build/paint models that i may never use again. 
Thanks for helping out a Newbie! Dustin.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, what aspect of gaming attaracts you? do you prefer hordes of light troops? or maybe a small number of elite troops? a mix? infantry or cavlery? monsters? magic or no magic? do you want Special Characters or not? shooting or combat (not that you have much choice with WoC)? sationary "come and get me then" or agressive "in your face"? we cant realy help you untill you answer these basic questions, as one mans meat is an other mans posion.


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

well see i am not sure about that yet. i am just looking for a small starter army that is mostly core units that will still be usable when i know more about the game and how i want to shape my army. i just need a small army that i can get on the table so i can start learning how to play FB. i am looking at getting the Warriors Of Chaos Battalion set and add onto that. so a better question would be what would i need to add to that set to make it into a playable 1000 point army.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...cat50024&prodId=prod1650005&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, i dont own the army book, but a champion of chaos and a sorcerer scroll caddy would not not go amis. then just chose units you like. maybe some chosen or chaos spawn would be a good start.


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks man! i will look into it more.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Check out the list I made here. I have found this to be a fairly bad ass list that combines decent magic with excellent mobility and a brutal set of core choices to use as an anvil against your opponents.


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks man it looks very good! but i am looking for more of a 1000 pt army that i could get onto a table a little faster. like i said above is i will be picking up the battalion set and would really like to know what to add onto it so it will be a playable 1000 pt army.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually if you are going to pick up the battalion you can make a pretty decent army out of just that and a couple characters. Get the battalion and either 2 sorcerers or a sorcerer and an exalted hero and you have a 1000pt army right there.


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

cool thanks man!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you're not in the market for a battallion just yet, a good starting place is to pick up an Exalted Hero blister (of any persuasion), a box of Warriors, and a box of Marauders. You'll use all of that in any army you build, and it's a good way to get started painting the models and learning the rules.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Son is spot on with that for sure. All those models are things you will use even if you go to 2500pts as they are just too useful in any chaos army not to.


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks again for the help! i think i will still be getting the battallion set and working from there.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that you can't ally with BoC, it's nice to have marauders for cannon fodder. They suck up all the organ gun shots for a turn or so, and are good at blocking LoS for spells.


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

well after a long wait i found some WFB players! now i am ready to brake into my battallion set thats been collection dust. now one question i have is where do i get a Exalted Hero from? lots of people had suggested that i add him to my army but i cant find one any where.


----------

